

XKCD has an undocumented feature - idoco

This URL http:&#x2F;&#x2F;xkcd.com&#x2F;test&#x2F; directs you to the &quot;Undocumented Feature&quot; strip
======
abritishguy
Just submit a link and let us work it out.

~~~
idoco
I felt that it might be too easy to miss. I'll repost it.

~~~
herbig
Still missed it. What's going on here?

------
bichiliad
Am I missing something?

~~~
idoco
The URL is xkcd.com/test, this is an undocumented URL. The original strip URL
is xkcd.com/1305.

From digging in the js I think that this has something to do with ab-testing
for xkcd store.

